# 1959 schwinn klunker



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a 59 schwinn frame with no brake mount on the rear only a fender mount. What is the easiest safest way to mount a rear brake.  Also suggestions for a straight front fork ? Thanks any help appreciated


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

Someone (Wald?) made a special bolt, actually a right angle bracket/bolt hybrid exactly for that purpose. Unfortunately there are not many around and they tend to be expensive.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 18, 2020)

I think it was a French manufacturer- they work well.  There are some home made ones on the interwebs.


----------



## bloo (Dec 18, 2020)

Found what I was thinking of and its a Schwinn part, @Xlobsterman posted it here. Part numbers in the link:









						Was there a 26" middleweight Girls 3 Speed Bike offered in 1970 | All Things Schwinn
					

If there was can anyone tell me the model? If there wasnt can someone tell me the closest model yr there was (ex. Pre 1970 or post 1970)




					thecabe.com
				










.


----------



## Talon (Dec 24, 2020)

There is the Mafac, and the Schwinn Script brakes. They clamp on the frame. And design to be a center pull. The picture below shows what one looks like on the fork.


----------



## Talon (Dec 24, 2020)

Okay, if you go to the Vintage Mountain Bike thread. And look for the klunker build. Go to Page 4. Then look at the 5th picture down. You will see both front and back brakes installed. Sorry, I am not able to send the link.


----------



## Talon (Dec 24, 2020)

Klunker build. Dutch build


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2020)

Just by chance I found an electrical part that has come potential to be turned into something like this- a "mechanical lug" for a ground wire





						Brumall - GLA-4 4 AWG  Single wire mechanical lug - aluminum termination lug
					

Buy 4 AWG single wire single barrel grounding lug with slotted screw. Has one .21 #10 mounting hole and is 3/8 wide. Allows 4 AWG to 14 AWG copper or aluminum wire, and is UL recognized. Aluminum with tin plating. Brumall Brand. Made in the USA from domestic and imported parts.



					lugsdirect.com
				




You'd have to shop around for sizes and materials but it looks like you could adapt one with a rat tail file.  Haven't tried this myself...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2020)

On second thought-after looking at it-it would bolt through the fender hole on the bridge, but the open hole is still pointing down.  You'd need to add another angle bracket for the brake.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm going to put some time in and come up with something that will work how visually appealing we will see. If it works that become secondary. I would imagine that something that looked nice and worked would be quite desirable. Altering another product may be the best way to get there.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 2, 2021)

Braze on some brake tabs and just polish the brakes


----------

